# psu for i5 3570, h77, hd 7850



## prashanthada (Nov 22, 2012)

hey guys heres a new build am buying on sat. please let me know a sound psu for the same ( 8gb ram, ssd, 1 more graphics card in cf after one year as an upgrade)

1. processor - i5-3570
2. mobo - gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H
3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB GDDR5
4. harddisk wd cavier blue WD10EZEX 1tb 64mb cache
5. ram - G.Skill RipjawsX 1x8 1600mhz
6. psu -..............................
7. cooling - Hyper TX3 Evo
8. case - cm elite 311plus
9. ups - APC 700VA
10. monitor - lg 23" full hd
11. keyboard/mouse - logitech g100
12. dvd rom - hp

and also if somebody can suggest a good place from where i can buy all this in Nehru place. *reliable and good price*

is corsair gs series better then the cx series????


----------



## Myth (Nov 22, 2012)

Corsair gs600 is ok assumming you are sure about that cf. 
Corsair series : gs > cx


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

You should mention your budget when u ask for help. These are your best bets (corsair models) -
At 3.8k - cx600 V2
At 4.5k - VX 550 (if this not available, go for GS600)
At 5.5k - TX 650
At 6.5k - TX 750V2

EDIT - I suggest you get 2*4 GB instead of 1*8 GB. Its always better to utilize the dual channel.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> EDIT - I suggest you get 2*4 GB instead of 1*8 GB. Its always better to utilize the dual channel.



Wrong. There is no advantage of dual channel over single channel.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it ?
I ve always read a 2x4 GB setup is better than a 1x8 GB.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 22, 2012)

as ill upgrade the ram for sure.
i don't want to fill up all 4 slots so i think that will be fine. 
budget is not an issue as i don't want to compromise on the system. and making it as one time investment in major things.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 23, 2012)

Go with the TX series - 650 or 750 V2.
Should allow crossfire in future if needed.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 23, 2012)

which cabinet should i go for in range on 2500?????
going for gs600 for psu


----------



## Myth (Nov 23, 2012)

NZXT Gamma or NZXT Beta Evo priced 2.4k-2.6k. Local prices might be lower.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 23, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> going for gs600 for psu



If available, you should go for VX 550 instead of GS 600 as both cost the same and VX 550 has a better build, performs better, has better capacitors and also 2 years extra warranty.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> If available, you should go for VX 550 instead of GS 600 as both cost the same and VX 550 has a better build, performs better, has better capacitors and also 2 years extra warranty.



VX is EOL'ed long ago.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> VX is EOL'ed long ago.



Its still available @ lamington road.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a good choice, as nobody knows what will be given in case of RMA replacement.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Wrong. There is no advantage of dual channel over single channel.



Actually there is a reason people use large DIMM sticks in dual channels over small size ones. Google it.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Not a good choice, as nobody knows what will be given in case of RMA replacement.


Be sure you wont get anything less than a GS 600 post RMA.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 24, 2012)

@myth
for NZXT Beta Evo do i need to add any fan other than the default led one?
if yes then how many and which one>>??? please tell as going to buy in morning

my final specs:
*1. processor - i5-3570

2. mobo -	 gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H

3. graphics card - SAPPHIRE HD OC 7850 2GB GDDR5
or
SAPPHIRE HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 2GB GDDR5

4. harddisk - wd cavier blue WD10EZEX 1tb 64mb cache

5. ram - G.Skill RipjawsX 1x8 1600mhz

6. psu - corsair gs600

7. cooling - Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler

8. case - cm elite 311plus
or
NZXT Beta Evo

9. ups - APC 700VA

10. monitor - 24" Dell S2440L

11. kb/ms - logitech g100	

12. dvd rom - hp

13. speakers - edifier 2.*


----------



## Myth (Nov 24, 2012)

I think the nzxt has one front fan.
Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com for rear(top).


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 24, 2012)

so i just need to add one more.
and if i get cm elite 311 plus then?
can u tell me the rate for carbide 200R?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 24, 2012)

Keep the 7850 out of question if u can afford a 660 or a 7870.


----------

